# Anyone experimented W/M on a VRT?



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

I searched and searched but can't find any useful info like logs, dynos, results, playing with timing...

I fully pushed my 1.8T with W/M and knows all the benefits it can gives.

I plan on a dual nozzle setup again on a VRT t04e with a shim setup @ 15 PSI.
Engine is A1 and run great but i'm sure i can optimize things using W/M.

thx


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

You didn't search and search.... I just found this on the first page of this very forum.....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5634320-My-w-m-setup-(VRT-content)
Pm and talk to this guy


----------

